# help!!



## deester (Jan 13, 2010)

Please believe me when i say i am not completely useless, but i have never used anything like this. I have no idea where i am so just gonna wing it and hope someone sees me and saves me. We have decided my partner and i to come out to cyprus and get ourselves in the sunshine and enjoy life a little more. We have 2 girls of 9 and 11 coming with us and schooling is my main priority. Where do i even start? help would be so welcome .. Dee and Rob


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

deester said:


> Please believe me when i say i am not completely useless, but i have never used anything like this. I have no idea where i am so just gonna wing it and hope someone sees me and saves me. We have decided my partner and i to come out to cyprus and get ourselves in the sunshine and enjoy life a little more. We have 2 girls of 9 and 11 coming with us and schooling is my main priority. Where do i even start? help would be so welcome .. Dee and Rob


Hi Rob, Welcome to the forum.
Please take some time to read some of the threads on this forum regarding schooling and cost of living in Cyprus.
There is a lot of information there and once you have read it you can ask specific questions. 
We keep going over the same information again and again and itis better if you first look at some of the threads so that we do no have to keep repeating ourselves.
Feel free to ask for advice once you have had a good read of some of the threads.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

If you have sheds full of cash you could opt for one of the private english medium schools which are of variable quality and follow the UK curriculum - but this is expensive (from 6-10k euros per child per year). The Ministry of Education is currently struggling to implement policies that cater for ex-pats in the free state system. In some schools bullying, intolerance of foreigners (and thats from the teachers let alone the other pupils) has been a big problem and levels of truancy among ex-pat pupils is high and their achievements are low; in other state schools policies of inclusion have been working extremely well and ex-pat children are thriving and their parents are very happy. Bear in mind that state schools follow the Greek curriculum and do not prepare pupils for admission into UK universities, so if you would like this to be an option, extra (and expensive) private tuition wil be necessary. The Higher Education system in Cyprus is only just getting started so most Cypriot high school leavers still seek their further and higher education overseas. I'd be happy to answer further questions as it is difficult to provide more focused advice without knowing your circumstances. Which area of the island are you looking at, for example?


----------



## deester (Jan 13, 2010)

kimonas said:


> If you have sheds full of cash you could opt for one of the private english medium schools which are of variable quality and follow the UK curriculum - but this is expensive (from 6-10k euros per child per year). The Ministry of Education is currently struggling to implement policies that cater for ex-pats in the free state system. In some schools bullying, intolerance of foreigners (and thats from the teachers let alone the other pupils) has been a big problem and levels of truancy among ex-pat pupils is high and their achievements are low; in other state schools policies of inclusion have been working extremely well and ex-pat children are thriving and their parents are very happy. Bear in mind that state schools follow the Greek curriculum and do not prepare pupils for admission into UK universities, so if you would like this to be an option, extra (and expensive) private tuition wil be necessary. The Higher Education system in Cyprus is only just getting started so most Cypriot high school leavers still seek their further and higher education overseas. I'd be happy to answer further questions as it is difficult to provide more focused advice without knowing your circumstances. Which area of the island are you looking at, for example?


Am i typing in the right place???Thankyou so much for getting back to me. We are looking at paphos roughly or at least in that direction. I need to give them the best possibility of at least keeping up with the level we have here as at some stage i may have to reintroduce them to this country but i worry about them being accepted and happy which of course is always a gamble. It seems clear state school alone would not do the job. correct? so next question is are they more excluded if we private school or better to go state school and top up with tuition...who knows. Would they be living in an area that would have children in both types of schooling and are there lots of social things in place to intergrate them.


----------



## deester (Jan 13, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi Rob, Welcome to the forum.
> Please take some time to read some of the threads on this forum regarding schooling and cost of living in Cyprus.
> There is a lot of information there and once you have read it you can ask specific questions.
> We keep going over the same information again and again and itis better if you first look at some of the threads so that we do no have to keep repeating ourselves.
> ...


Thankyou for getting back to me. Will go have a good read


----------



## deester (Jan 13, 2010)

Welshman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am not able to help you with Schools but you may also want google <snip> you will find some information and help there as well as this sight.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for getting back to me. Will have a look.


----------



## deester (Jan 13, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi Rob, Welcome to the forum.
> Please take some time to read some of the threads on this forum regarding schooling and cost of living in Cyprus.
> There is a lot of information there and once you have read it you can ask specific questions.
> We keep going over the same information again and again and itis better if you first look at some of the threads so that we do no have to keep repeating ourselves.
> ...


Hi was wondering how long the process is when sorting a property to rent. would we have to sort it there or can it be arranged from the uk. What kind of deposits are we looking at and is there credit search extra like the uk. We do not have to look for work but is it as simple as renting a property, getting the girls in school, sorting health care or am i missing a whole load of stuff. Also if i decide on working at some stage is there any prospects for hairdressers to work?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

deester said:


> Am i typing in the right place???Thankyou so much for getting back to me. We are looking at paphos roughly or at least in that direction. I need to give them the best possibility of at least keeping up with the level we have here as at some stage i may have to reintroduce them to this country but i worry about them being accepted and happy which of course is always a gamble. It seems clear state school alone would not do the job. correct? so next question is are they more excluded if we private school or better to go state school and top up with tuition...who knows. Would they be living in an area that would have children in both types of schooling and are there lots of social things in place to intergrate them.


A neighbour's children go to the local state primary school and also attend private English lessons. They are so fluent in Greek that their parents are worried that they might forget how to speak english properly. Also, they want the children to keep up with the UK system. 

The lad, 11yrs, has had some problems with bullying but he has made some good friends who stick with him and help him. The girl (8) is doing well too. All I can say is that the state system works well for them.


----------



## amandajanehildyad (Jan 19, 2010)

deester said:


> Please believe me when i say i am not completely useless, but i have never used anything like this. I have no idea where i am so just gonna wing it and hope someone sees me and saves me. We have decided my partner and i to come out to cyprus and get ourselves in the sunshine and enjoy life a little more. We have 2 girls of 9 and 11 coming with us and schooling is my main priority. Where do i even start? help would be so welcome .. Dee and Rob


hi dee and rob, this is my first time using this website too help!!! lol my family and i are in the same boat i think would be great to talk? amanda


----------



## deester (Jan 13, 2010)

BabsM said:


> A neighbour's children go to the local state primary school and also attend private English lessons. They are so fluent in Greek that their parents are worried that they might forget how to speak english properly. Also, they want the children to keep up with the UK system.
> 
> The lad, 11yrs, has had some problems with bullying but he has made some good friends who stick with him and help him. The girl (8) is doing well too. All I can say is that the state system works well for them.


Thankyou for getting back to me. So much to stress about its great to hear from everyone about all these things.


----------



## deester (Jan 13, 2010)

amandajanehildyad said:


> hi dee and rob, this is my first time using this website too help!!! lol my family and i are in the same boat i think would be great to talk? amanda


oh yes please lol.. when are you planning on going and how much you got sorted... hope your ahead of me and done lots of sorting out as then i can pick your brains lol... dee


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

deester said:


> Thankyou for getting back to me. So much to stress about its great to hear from everyone about all these things.


You're welcome! I know I found the whole emigrating thing very stressful but it was worth it... we love it here. I think the secret is to find out as much about the country, the culture, the people here and everyday life then you know what to expect.... so if you think of omething ask away.... you never know, you might find something that's new to all of us!


----------



## BMC (Aug 4, 2009)

deester said:


> Hi was wondering how long the process is when sorting a property to rent. would we have to sort it there or can it be arranged from the uk. What kind of deposits are we looking at and is there credit search extra like the uk. We do not have to look for work but is it as simple as renting a property, getting the girls in school, sorting health care or am i missing a whole load of stuff. Also if i decide on working at some stage is there any prospects for hairdressers to work?


Hi,

I arrived last Wednesday, bought the Cyprus Mail (English Language paper) on Thursday there are lots of apartments for rent in the classifieds, and saw about 15 places on the Friday, went back for a second look at one on the Saturday and moved in on Tuesday.

Had booked a holiday rental for two weeks but ended up giving the keys back early.

You could arrange something over the internet but I personally didn't want to commit to anything I hadn't seen in person, photos can be out of date, not right area etc but there are plenty of properties available for rent you shouldn't have any trouble finding anything.

Deposit is one months rent same as UK, don't pay any more. No credit search or agency fees or anything like that. Just need cash and your passport! Rents are negotiable on many places as they can be empty for a long time, managed to get my water bills thrown in.

Regards
Brian


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Brian is right, it is not a good idea to arrange a rental from the Uk unless you do a short term to give you time to find a long term rental.
If you were to sign contracts for a long term rental and then get there and find that it is not what you expected, you hate the area, you have bad neighbours etc you would lose your deposit if you left early.
Far better to go for a holiday let for a couple of weeks to give you time to look at what is available once you get here.

Veronica


----------

